# new to all this!!!!!!!!



## sez1000 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi all!

Just about to start my first natural cycle of DIUI can anyone tell me what to expect?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Sez
Have you taken a look at the beginners guide to IUI, it's really helpful and list's the most important thing that you may want to know.  Also why don't you comeover to the IUI part 151 (I think), the ladies there are really supportive, and have a wealth of information to share.

The most important thing is to relax and be try not to stress about thats going on (I know it's difficult).  Try to be as healthy as you can.

Hope thats a help and good luck

Claire


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya Sez,

Welcome to IUI board.

Beginners guide Claire mentions is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16321.0.html

IUI Girls who will support and help you are here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53621.80.html

You'll be scanned to check your follicle (follie) development then may have a trigger shot to stim ovulation (O) and then have sperm inserted similar to a smear with a small catheter through a washed cervix, relax during this bit! Then take it easy for a few days and get into your 2 week wait (2WW) before testing and get on the above board for support and try not to go too mad  !  

I hope it all goes well and you get success (then join us on BFP thread!) very soon!

Lots of luck and positive vibes    Love Charlie xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

sez sorry i cant give you any advice but i can wish you  , i go on my first iui consultion on 3rd may so we are alittle nervous but i guess its the next step to get pregnant. Have you been for your iui consultion, take care and sorry i cant be much   but we will be thinking of you both keep me posted love nicky.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Sez, I think Charlie and Claire have given you good info - I just want to say GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FAITH, it is a step closer, and it can work! Leoarna xx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck sez    
all the best, keep us posted hun love rosina xx

congrats on   leoarna enjoy your pregnancy, hope you are well xx


----------

